# Eating too fast!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You can always get a Break Fast bowl, or pour your poodles food across a cookie sheet.


----------



## newmom41 (Aug 10, 2008)

But is it common for them to want to eat a lot?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use the high food drive to train your poodle then. Use the kibbles as training treats and you will soon have a circus dog 

Or skip the food bowl. Stuff the kibbles in a treat dispenser so that your dog has to work for the food or use that for crate time.

Or put a stainless steel ball in the food bowl while feeding. Your dog will need to work around the ball to get to the food. That will slow him down. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Chinese-Healthy-Exercise-Massage/dp/B001MQ7TKK[/ame]

BUT, if your dog eats and eats and fails to gain weight, you should take him to the vet. Increase appetite but failing to gain weight is a symptom of thyroid problem (or other medical problems).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is your dog, and what are you feeding? Many - possibly most - dogs are very focussed on food. Their history as scavengers/hunters means they are programmed to eat everything available today, in case there should be nothing tomorrow. Plus a low quality food requires the dog to eat a lot to get the necessary fats and protein, etc. But as schnauzerpoodle says, eating a great deal without gaining weight indicates a possible health problem (could be as simple as worms), which needs avet's advice.


----------



## newmom41 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm feeding isms healthy naturals. And she is 1 year old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newmom41 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry, Iams*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I would definately have her checked for worms and other health stuff if she is not gaining weight and eating a lot. Also, Iams is not such a good quality food as far as having densness to make your dog feel full....it's a lot like chinese food... you eat a lot, then you're hungry again in 2 hours!!! LOL! Go to Dogfoodadvisor.com and read what the ingredients are....then pick a better rated food! Good Luck!


----------



## newmom41 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

*Eating to fast*

My poo eats to fast all so. I will try the cookie sheet. She is always hungry. I feed her Acana Pacifica 1/2 cup 2 times a day. I use some kible to train with. Now she thinks I have food all the time. I guess she will learn in time. If I could stop her form eating sticks and other bad things in the yard I would be happy. Good luck :angel2:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such good ideas from everyone.

I can relate to eating awful things in the yard. I'm constantly on my dogs. They're truffle snufflers and they think everything is worth sticking in their mouths.:act-up:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

You may want to look into a different kibble that's more nutitious, as well as using a cookie sheet to slow her down. Here's a website to help you pick a good one: Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor. Stick with one that's 4-5 stars to insure the best nutrition. Every dog's needs are different, to it's hard to recommend only one kibble.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't see mine rated on that website. I know it's a good choice as I checked it out extensively. It is called Holistic health extensions. Anyone use it?
Since she is doing great on it I don't want to mess with that. The next bag I might try Acana Pacifica since it is quite different than what she is eating now.I haven't used anything else since bringing her home.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

mom2six said:


> I don't see mine rated on that website. I know it's a good choice as I checked it out extensively. *It is called Holistic health extensions.* Anyone use it?
> Since she is doing great on it I don't want to mess with that. The next bag I might try Acana Pacifica since it is quite different than what she is eating now.I haven't used anything else since bringing her home.


It's possible they just haven't gotten to it yet but they do have reviews for four other Holistic foods and they're ll rated 4 stars or better. So I would think your Holistic food it rated well also.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

newmom41 said:


> My poodle is eating way too fast and is always wanting to eat. What do I do?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You might wanna get him something like this to slow him down. Makes them work for it. My friend tried one with her Catahoula though and he got frustrated with it and flipped it over and gobbled all his food anyway. So sometimes they work and sometimes they don't


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

mom2six said:


> I don't see mine rated on that website. I know it's a good choice as I checked it out extensively. It is called Holistic health extensions. Anyone use it?
> Since she is doing great on it I don't want to mess with that. The next bag I might try Acana Pacifica since it is quite different than what she is eating now.I haven't used anything else since bringing her home.


Look under 'Vet's Choice Health Extensions' I have a bag of it also! It IS listed on Dogfoodadvisor! Molly likes it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I had horses that would gobble their grain too fast so I put a big rock in their feed bin and they'd have to go around it. It slowed them down a little bit.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Great advice on here from some knowledgable PF members 
. Just wanted to add if you decide to switch foods to do it slowly. (Their digestive system is not like ours, it can take them a bit to adapt, if you switch without a slow transition it can sometimes cause severe diarrhea for instance)

Sometimes it is written on the bag of dog food the ratio you should mix it with the previous food and how often to increase the amount of the new food in the mix. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I slow down my bolter by adding a small amount of canned or cottage cheese and mixing it in with the kibble. For whatever reason she savors it more this way. Also, I am feeding Farmina and it comes in an XL size kibble. The kibble pieces are about the size of a quarter! She crunches them up like little dog biscuits. The regular vs large sized kibble shown.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

*Eating to fast*

Where did you get the farmina dog food? I have mixed can food with the dry no difference. She is eating acana now. I have also used toys you have to open the door to get the food, bowl inside a bowl. She is 14 months old guess she is not going to out grow it. I don't always have time to stuff a toy. Bless her little heart shes the joy of my life.:alberteinstein:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Jan Ann said:


> My poo eats to fast all so. I will try the cookie sheet. She is always hungry. I feed her Acana Pacifica 1/2 cup 2 times a day. I use some kible to train with. Now she thinks I have food all the time. I guess she will learn in time. If I could stop her form eating sticks and other bad things in the yard I would be happy. Good luck :angel2:


Since I have had Sunny on raw (premade) and a high grain kibble for munchies (NOW fresh) he eats his raw (2X day) so fast it is pitiful. He does not gobble the kibble, but will eat it, too, so I tend to steam some green beans and mix into the raw mixture which is a bit more bulk, no calories, and tends to slow him down. This guy loves his food! My explanation can only be that "since he has moved into the big City from the rural country, he has opted for the everything good it has to offer, especially all the wonderful meals!" Ha!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

One of my previous dogs ate super fast, I ended up putting a flat smooth river rock slightly smaller than the bowl in with her food. Cheaper than a new food bowl.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

We are also Beagle people, I Have had 6 Beagles and I don't think one ever tasted their food, they just inhale it. Adding lots of water to slow your poodle down might help.


----------

